# Darn girls



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy has started leaping off the banks of the creek into the water on our runs. She takes off swimming and playing on the other side. She does this where the banks are steep and she can't get back to me. I start walking and looking for the easiest place for her to get back out. She swims back and tries with all her might to get up a bank that straight up. She yelps till I can lay on the bank, reach her collar and help her out. Just as I was reaching for her today I hear June behind me struggling. June had tried to cross a fallen tree cover in grape vines. She got her head through the vines catching the ecollar. As soon as I get June untangled I see Lucy leaping back off the bank for a second swim.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

TR...don't they train us well?!??! : I can just picture the scene...and the two little bitches giggling at their shananigans! ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like two driven hunting dogs !!!   Very cool 8)


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Too funny!  Where is the camera when you need it!


----------

